# Please Help! Itunes is not reinstalling



## bulldog_varsity (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello,

I recently downloaded the newest version of Itunes. Yesterday my computer detected a problem and backup up to a previous date in which it was working correctly. This seems to have screwed up my Itunes. I removed Itunes and Quick time to reinstall it. However, Itunes is not installing. Quick time is installing. What do I need to do???


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Do you gte any error messages when trying to reinstall?


----------

